# Wheel won't move all the way back in dropouts



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a bit of what I would consider to be an odd issue:

The frame is a 1974 Raleigh Grand Prix with the semi-horizontal dropouts. The rear wheel has a track hub with threaded axle. 

The rear wheel doesn't just slide up in the dropouts. It is fairly difficult to get the wheel to slide in there. I'm guessing the axle seems just a tad too big in diameter for the dropouts. Once I get it to slide in there, the wheel won't move past the half way mark. I'd like to have the ability to slide it all the way back since I'll be running a flip flop setup and would like some flexibility with tweaking chain tension on the fly. What is my best option to alleviate this issue?


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

A photo would help clarify but if I am reading this correctly, the drop out just needs to be filed a bit to get the axle to fit. Conversely, you could file the top and bottom sides of the threaded axle but not past the frame drop out. Just file of the threads and don't take of more than you need since you may need to take the hub apart some day. This would mean the wheel would always go in the same way and you just pull back. I think filing the frame would be easier. 

Out of curiosity what kind of rear hub is it that you are trying to put in? I seem to remember some mega axles in BMX that definitely would not fit. 

Let us know your progress


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*+1*



> What is my best option to alleviate this issue?


A file. 

If you can get it in at all, it's not an oversized axle. The dropout is just tight, either because of excess paint, or some minor damage or roughness. A small, round, fine file will fix it up in seconds. You shouldn't have to remove enough material to cause any concerns about strength.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks to the both of you for the info. I messed around with it a bit more this evening. I think, as stated above, the paint seems a bit thicker towards the rear. I'm going to carefully file it down a tad this weekend. I appologize for what seems like rediculous questions...but this is my first build and I'm still learning. 

On a side note, I finally took delivery of the tires ("beige" Schwalbe Luganos...they have a small amount of gumwall with some whitewall). I was also able to score a vintage Cinelli stem w/bar off Ebay that looks pretty mcuh brand new. Looks great so far. Saddle was a spare I had laying around and will probably be replaced by a black Brooks. Still trying to figure out what color wraps to go with:


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Bike looks great so far.
Brooks Saddle will be awesome, and I would go with White Bar Tape.
1974: Benotto Professional Cello Tape in White from eBay.

*BENOTTO PRO TAPE*
View attachment 165325


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the file. It did the trick. 

I'm totally stoked with how this bike is turning out. Cranks are now mounted. I'm only a cog and a chain away from getting it on the road, but I still need to find a nice brake lever for the front brake. I'm thinking a Paul e-lever will look pretty sweet.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a fine looking bike.


----------



## A1an (Mar 31, 2009)

Another update:

Picked up my Surly 15t cog and KMC chain today. Got the bike together and took her out for a quick ride in the neighborhood tonight. Rides great! Only problem I had was the 30+ year old pedal coming off the spindle. I was able to get an extra pair of Crankbrother Candy C's mounted on the cranks. They are pink and look out of place...but they were free. Perhaps I will try to paint them black or something. Thinking I may not run a front brake. All she needs now is some bar wrap.


----------

